# Jacksonville, FL - 06/01/2011



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

My afternoon opened up and I took a quick trip to the boat ramp.  I got there (Oak Harbor) around 4pm and put in.  Did I mention the wind was howling! 15-20mph.  It was dead low tide.  Within the hour I picked up this flattie. 







[/img]
While reeling him in, the unthinkable happened! [smiley=1-tears2.gif]







[/img]
How does a $100 Carrot Stix snap fighting a 16" flounder?  After some creative foul language I called a friend.  He ran to Walmart and picked me up a $10 cheapo rod.  Within the hour, I picked him up at the ramp and we were back on the water.  He didn't plan on fishing so he didn't have much time.  I promised him 2 hours and I'll have him home for dinner.  

Well I kept my promise and we managed to find a school of redfish.  I snagged 2 of them back to back. 







[/img]







[/img]

He pulled a small slot too.  No photo taken.  I had my fix and it was back to the ramp.  Pretty productive for a quick afternoon trip.

All fish were caught on 1/4 chartreuse jig head with 3" Gulp shrimp.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good job catching em, but you only brought one rod??! : It had to have suffered some damage prior to the hookup, unless it was new with a defect.


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

> Good job catching em, but you only brought one rod??!  : It had to have suffered some damage prior to the hookup, unless it was new with a defect.


I only brought one rod. Lesson learned. I assure you that rod did not suffer any damage. I only fished it 3 times and it sits on a rack at home. Had to be a defect.

Poor mans Rod Rack.







[/img]


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

How do you catch the flownder? Are you just bouncing it on the bottom?

Great report btw. I've heard mixed review on those carrot stix though... :-/


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes. I'm giving it little pops as I'm realing it back in. Bouncing it on the bottom.

I took the broken Carrot Stix back without a receipt. They had no problem exchanging it for an in store item. I got a Falcon that was on sale.


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

The chartreuse head and Gulp is a deadly combo and has become my go to bait. Great report!


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Great report and looks like you had enough for a good dinner!
I do not trust those stix,,, they are way to flimsy, stay awaY.


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

> The chartreuse head and Gulp is a deadly combo and has become my go to bait.  Great report!


I just had this exact same conversation with a buddy last night. I find myself always going back to that combo.

The new Falcon I got is a medium that is good for jigging. I was told that even with it being a little stiffer, I doesn't sacrifice feel. It has yet to be field tested. I plan to fish Monday and Tuesday. Its been a while since I've had this much fishing freedom. I guess the weeks of honey do's has paid off.


----------

